# Do you wash your butt? and other meats?



## graybeard (Jan 15, 2010)

I've always washed my meats before smoking, grilling, etc. I was surprised to read these instructions from the FDA folks! It's just fine that you don't have to wash the meat but I will continue to do so.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






SOO, do you or don't you
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 How about a poll
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




beard 

*CLEAN: Wash hands and surfaces often*
Wash your hands with warm, soapy water for 20 seconds before and after handling food. Wash your cutting boards, dishes, etc., with hot, soapy water after preparing each food item. Wash fruits and vegetables with cold water before using. There is no need to wash or rinse meat or poultry.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*Rinsing Pork*
It isn't necessary to wash raw pork before cooking it. Any bacteria which might be present on the surface would be destroyed by cooking.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





_EDIT: Folks, graybeard asked that I post this poll for him- so if you have already commented on this thread, please participate in the poll._

_Thanks~Dutch_


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't wash all of my meat, but I always wash anything that was cryopacked. It just seems funky otherwise. All of my dry aged, locally processed beef gets thawed, sawdust scraped off, patted with a paper towel, seasoned and cooked (hopefully to perfection).


----------



## meateater (Jan 15, 2010)

I do just to get all the red off, seems to let the flavors i add adhere better.


----------



## badfrog (Jan 15, 2010)

I rinse everything cryo'd. If its fresh, not so much.  of course all utensils/work surfaces get scrubbed, washed and sanitized.


----------



## ronp (Jan 15, 2010)

I rinse all of of my meat especially if it was in cryovac. You need to remove the blood etc.
Steaks no.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2010)

I wash some of the meat I smoke specially if it was cryovaced. I just like to get some of the funk off the meat before I season it.


----------



## hemi (Jan 15, 2010)

I usually only wash the bony parts to remove the bone chips left from the bandsaw.   I gotta watch my other half when she is helpin me because 
she will wash the taste outta EVERYTHING..  Hemi..


----------



## badfrog (Jan 15, 2010)

Hemi,
that might be the prettiest rig I ever saw! love wrought iron!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW, I remember my mom always use to tell me to wash my butt!!


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 15, 2010)

I wash everything before I cook it..............


----------



## meatball (Jan 15, 2010)

Just like most others who responded, I thoroughly rinse anything that's been in cryo. But, I have on occasion rinsed meat out of the regular section - especially poultry and pork. Not usually beef. Good to know about the pork though.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2010)

I rinse all meats, and pat it dry before I do anything with it.

Also, it's really nobody's business, but I wash my butt every day!


Bearcarver


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 15, 2010)

I rinse off everything....
If you followed any of my RIB threads I also run the membrane side of ribs in HOT water for about 10 secs which helps that membrane to pull off easier!!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 15, 2010)

-chicken I typically give a rinse
-pork butts and shoulders I dont rinse
-pork ribs I rinse, and then pour some vinegar over before patting dry and rubbing.
-beef i dont rinse


----------



## gene111 (Jan 15, 2010)

wash all my meat!!!


----------



## jsanders (Jan 15, 2010)

The main thing I try to do is get all the bone chips rinsed off. One meat I don't rinse is ground beef.


----------



## nwdave (Jan 15, 2010)

All poulty, washed.
Cryovac, washed.
I grind my own ground beef now, so it's washed prior to meeting the grinder.
Pork, Lamb, etc, washed.
Cooking utensils, cutting boards, knifes, etc, washed and sterlized after each meat group.  
All items hitting the dehydrator get a good wash too.


----------



## rickw (Jan 15, 2010)

I wash all large cuts and poultry. I don't wash chop and steaks.


----------



## triplebq (Jan 15, 2010)

DITTO .... you have to wash those large briskets


----------



## pignit (Jan 15, 2010)

I wash all poultry off, all large cuts of beef or pork and pat dry. I don't rinse off steaks or chops.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 15, 2010)

I shower with mine.  They just love my conditioner.  They tell me it makes their hair shiney and soft.






Sorry, I just couldn't resist.

Yes, I rinse off with cold water anything cryovac'd.  Chicken if it feels like it needs it.  Sometimes chicken will get that sort of "film" like feeling to it.  But lately I've been buying a brand of chicken (MBA Brand "Smart Chicken") that does not feel like it needs it.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 15, 2010)

90% of the time I wash all meats, especially poultry and anything that was thawing and has a bunch of thaw juice.  There are times when a paper towel is all I need to use, this is only when I know I will be cooking that item hot like over 300º for 5+ minutes.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 16, 2010)

I usually just was pork and poultry.
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## murman (Jan 16, 2010)

Damn Skippy, I wash my butt.

I did a cookout at work last week at was telling some of the folks there that I think they should was their butts too. I wash just about everything except beef steaks.

A big thing about washing your meat is to conduct a clean up of the area where the meat was washed to prevent cross contamination of cooking items. Bacteria in raw meat and poultry juices can be spread to other foods, utensils and surfaces.


----------



## athabaskar (Jan 16, 2010)

I wash my fatty after every time I use it, but that's off topic.

The term "washing" the meat reminds me of the Three Stooges washing a chicken with soap. I prefer to rinse.

Whatever meat you do choose to rinse, pat it dry with a paper towel after rinsing. If you need moisture to make your rub stick, coat the meat with EVOO, or mustard, or whatever you like. The rub will stick much better.


----------



## smokeguy (Jan 16, 2010)

I wash the birds only to be sure there's no poop left on them from processing.  I don't generally rinse anything else unless I see bone bits which is rare.  

And I suppose I do rinse fish too now that I think of it...


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey ChiSox,

I have never heard of that...is it like a pre-cook mop or something?


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 16, 2010)

I read about doing this in few places,  rinses off some of the funk cryo-vac pork sometimes has.  I either pour a little whie vinegar, or cider vinegar over them, and rub it in, then pat dry with a towel.


----------



## salbaje gato (Jan 17, 2010)

i always rinse everything i cook in a water and and a couple cut up lemons. it works especially well with cryovaced packaged meat.  also makes membranes come off spares a lot easier. and also gets rid of that funky smell you sometimes get  from packaged meat.


----------



## triplebq (Jan 21, 2010)

I rinse everything I cook before I cook it , then smell it . You and me have no clue what has been on anything we buy or where it has really been unless we have killed it ourselves .


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 21, 2010)

I always rinse anything in cryovac. Sometimes if it feels a little slippery I use some lemon or other acid in the rinse


----------



## triplebq (Jan 21, 2010)

Being newer than you to smoking what does the juice bring , "acid" for cleaning ?


----------



## warthog (Jan 22, 2010)

I rinse all meats and poultry. I then pat everything dry with paper towels.
Just makes me feel more comfortable handling the meats.


----------



## chickenskinmusic (Feb 13, 2010)

I wash ever and all butts before I smoke or play with one.


----------



## gnubee (Feb 15, 2010)

My Mom always washed off meats and poultry in a bit of vinegar and water. So I do too. You should always do what your mother says.

As for washing dishes My hot water is set at 150f and I do the dishes, cutting boards, knives etc in the dishwasher. Any germs are cooked for about an hour or so. 

I wash down the counter-top with a bleach solution especially after cooking poultry.

On camping trips if I cook a critter or a fish I hold it over the open flame on a stick or on a spit which I am confident kills all the nastys.


----------



## got14u (Feb 15, 2010)

Per USDA guidelines you aren't supposed to wash the meat.....but I do anyways


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 15, 2010)

It depends....most of the cryo-vac stuff gets rinsed. Most other stuff....sometimes. 

A funny story though.....I know a lady that washes her boneless chicken breasts in the sink...with soap!


----------



## grillin_all_day (Feb 15, 2010)

I rinse my poultry then pat it dry.  For everything else, I just pat them dry.  Haven't had any issues, and until then, I won't change a thing.

On a side note, I always wash my hands, cutting boards, utensils, etc. though to prevent cross contamination.


----------



## okie joe (Feb 15, 2010)

I wash all my meats.....all but fresh sausage and hambuger...cryovac and pork and chicken...all get  a wash.Steaks pat blood off and cook.


----------



## davet54 (Feb 16, 2010)

I wash all my meats ever since we seen a fly walking around in the package years ago.


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 16, 2010)

I Wash everything... can never be to safe..


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 18, 2010)

My wife always makes me wash my butt(s).


----------



## countryboy19 (Mar 18, 2010)

No, I don't wash. Washing will not rid the meat of any bacteria on the surface, just spread it around.

The only benefit I can see to washing is if there is some sort of chemical/debri contaminant on the meat. Whereas washing the chemical or debri (think dirty spec or bone chips etc) should wash it off.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 18, 2010)

I give it a QUICK light rinse, but thats about it


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 19, 2010)

SAME HERE...


----------



## gofish (Mar 19, 2010)

As of now .... 43% of peolple answered "YES, All Meats!"  I think this is funny based on alot of folks Q-View shots! I guess people are more worried about washing meat that's gonna be cooked vs. being worried about cleaning the kitchens in which they serve from ...  

A new poll should be asked "Do you worry about cleaning your counter tops or back splashes when taking Q-View shots"   

Don't hate me ... I am just sayin' ... Someone else has to be thinking the same thing.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 22, 2010)

I wash everything except ground meat, I'd rather be safe, then have someone get sick. I wash and then pat dry. As far as washing my butt, well that's personal.


----------



## cwalk (Mar 23, 2010)

I wash my butt everynite


----------



## pokey (Oct 15, 2010)

Bump

I thought this too important to let sit. I saw this link on another forum (pelletheads). The USDA recommends against rinsing (and definitely not washing). Their fear of cross-contamination outweighs any possible benefit.

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/Does_Washing_Food_Promote_Food_Safety/index.asp

Me, I'm careful about how I rinse to reduce the risk, but I can't help but think there's bone dust and other artifacts of the meat preparation process that remains on the meat, so I rinse. I also think the USDA has more faith in the meat packing industry and the effectiveness of their own monitoring than do I.

BTW How does one insert a link so that you see a label rather than the link itself?

Thanks


----------



## bpopovitz (Oct 15, 2010)

I rinse anything cryovaced.  Personally I think the USDA puts too much faith in the industry.  I found it odd to read about washing eggs off in Pokey's link give the rather massive recall.  I'm not sure what the root cause of the outbreak if it was infected eggs internally or if the washing procedure wasnt done correctly, but let's just say my faith in the USDA is not real high. 

Here's how we treat food around the house:

Wash anything cryovaced

Keep a clean kitchen by washing all utensils (I keep one sink full of hot soapy water during prep). Knives go right into the sink and get washed immediately.

Wash counters after each meat is processed. I use an antibacterial spray or some bleach water.

Change cutting boards after each meat.  Cutting board are washed immediately and then sterilized in bleach water.

Then finally cook to the proper temp.


----------

